

Oslo bombing Facebook scams infecting 1 user per second - chexov
http://www.net-security.org/secworld.php?id=11328

======
hluska
I know this happens every time there is a tragedy, yet I still cannot fathom
what kind of evil mind uses events like this to further a cybercrime agenda...

